# Star Trek Picard: Fanliebling aus Voyager einfach so verschlissen [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Fanliebling aus Voyager einfach so verschlissen *


Spoiler



In der fünften Folge von Star Trek: Picard, die heute Nacht auf Amazon freigeschaltet wurde, spielt neben Seven of Nine ein weiterer Fanliebling aus Voyager eine Rolle. Star Trek-Fans sind über die Art des Auftritts jedoch wenig angetan. Nicht einmal den Originaldarsteller hat man gecastet. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Fanliebling aus Voyager einfach so verschlissen *


----------



## BoMbY (21. Februar 2020)

Der größte Bullshit ist dass Seven nichts anderes mehr hätte tun können. Es ist das verdammte 24. Jahrhundert, wo man im Zweifel einfach zum nächsten Holoprojektor laufen müsste.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Februar 2020)

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass diese News hinsichtlich Spoilerwarnung besser gemacht als die letzte.


----------



## sfc (21. Februar 2020)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Der größte Bullshit ist dass Seven nichts anderes mehr hätte tun können. Es ist das verdammte 24. Jahrhundert, wo man im Zweifel einfach zum nächsten Holoprojektor laufen müsste.



Das kam mir auch sehr seltsam vor. Warum man nichts mehr für ihn machen könne, wurde gar nicht klar. Schlimm, dass sie ihn einfach so verheizt haben. Er hätte mehr verdient. Und dann noch die ärgerliche Umbesetzung. Selbst Maddox, den sie so groß angekündigt haben, war ein anderer Schauspieler und schnell abserviert.


----------



## Schinken (21. Februar 2020)

@Redaktion
Danke


----------



## Longinos (21. Februar 2020)

die Überschrift ist fies in mehrerer hin Sicht! XD   Die haben doch Seven nicht gleich nach der 2 Folge in der sie zu sehen ist den Garaus gemacht!

Die Nase, die gehört doch Ichebs Rasse dachte ich !!! Ohhh  er ist es selbst dachte ich und schon ist er, tot


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2020)

Na ja, letztendlich ging es darum zu zeigen, wieso Seven so ist, wie sie jetzt ist.
Und da passt es besser, einen bekannten Charakter zu nehmen, zu dem sie auch eine Beziehung hatte, als einen namenlosen Typen.
So gesehen alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. Februar 2020)

Ich würds mir gerne weiter ansehen, aber Amazon Prime Video verlangt von mir plötzlich einen Altersnachweis, wegen "FSK 18 Szenen".

"Sie können Ihr Alter mit einem deutschen Personalausweis oder einem Reisepass jeder Nationalität bestätigen..."
Was ist mit einem öst. Personalausweis, nachdem man uns schon zwingt die .de Adresse aufzusuchen? (.at gibt es nicht mehr)
Und ein Reisepass? Ich bin im Schengen-Raum. Den habe ich noch nie benötigt und daher auch nie einen beantragt.

Tja. Dann muss halt TPB herhalten. Sorry.


----------



## BoMbY (21. Februar 2020)

Das muss eine österreichische Spezialität sein. Ich hab bisher in Deutschland jedenfalls mein Alter nicht bei Amazon verifiziert. Gut, ich bin auch seit 19 Jahren Kunde, vielleicht sind die so schlau anzunehmen dass man dann wohl 18 sein muss, wobei das bei Amazon ungewöhnlich wäre.


----------



## iago (21. Februar 2020)

Fand es auch schade, dass sie für Maddox, nachdem er quasi in jeder Folge erwähnt wurde, nicht auch den damaligen Schauspieler genommen haben. Wobei Brian Brophy laut imdb seit 2014 nirgends mehr mitgespielt hat und selbst davor nur zwei kleine Rollen seit 2004 hatte. Eventuell hat er sich einfach zurückgezogen von der Schauspielerei. 

Icheb ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass es ein anderer Schauspieler war, hab da eh nicht hingucken können in den Szenen. Fand den Wechsel der Tonalität gleich zu anfang der Folge auch recht krass.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Februar 2020)

who the fck is ...?
also ich habe an den typen keinerlei erinnerung... also für mich okay, wenn man ihn "einfach so verschliss".
also klärt mich mal auf... woher sollte ich den kennen?


----------



## MrHonk1978 (21. Februar 2020)

Ja gut, Icheb war zum Zeitpunkt von Voyager gerade im Teenager-Alter, da verändert man sich äußerlich teilweise doch noch sehr stark, insofern fand ich es jetzt nicht wirklich verwerflich, das hier die Rolle mit einem anderen Schauspieler besetzt wurde.

Schlimmer fand ich allerdings die billigen, und ich meine wirklich billigen, 3D-Drucke von Seven ... also dass das im Gesicht und an der Hand billiges Plastik war, kann selbst ein ungeschultes Auge auf den ersten Blick erkennen. Bei Voyager wurde da durchaus hochwertiger gearbeitet.


----------



## sfc (21. Februar 2020)

Das Make-up in Picard scheint generell sehr schlecht gemacht zu sein, nicht nur was Sevens Gummiimplantat angeht. Die Ohren der Romulaner haben extrem deutliche Übergänge. Das gab es auch schon besser.


----------



## Terracresta (21. Februar 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Das Make-up in Picard scheint generell sehr schlecht gemacht zu sein, nicht nur was Sevens Gummiimplantat angeht. Die Ohren der Romulaner haben extrem deutliche Übergänge. Das gab es auch schon besser.



Lustigerweise empfand ich das schon bei den ersten Bildern und Trailern so. Muss mir die Serie mal bei Gelegenheit antun, um zu sehen, ob es stimmt, dass die Sternenflotte quasi durch momentan real existierende Regierungen (USA) ersetzt wurde als ne Art Gesellschaftskritik oder so. Star Trek - Picard fühle sich aufgesetzt an und würde nicht mehr sein Star-Treksches eigenes Ding darstellen, sondern zu sehr durch Realpolitik beeinflusst werden.


----------



## MrHonk1978 (21. Februar 2020)

Die Beeinflussung ist sogar sehr deutlich zu spüren.  Die Bereitschaft zur Hilfe bei der Evakuierung der Romulaner kann man mit der teilweise immer noch anhaltenden Flüchtlingskrise gleichsetzen - ist 1:1 ummünzbar.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Februar 2020)

°oh mein gott, sie kommen...°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sethdiabolos (21. Februar 2020)

Und ich erwähne noch einmal...

*"Wer Star Trek-Feeling haben möchte schaut The Orville"....*
Anfangs noch sehr humoristisch wischt die Serie später mit Discovery und wahrscheinlich auch mit Picard den Boden auf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ej24W8gcmXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sJsOvXOYAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iago (21. Februar 2020)

Bei dem ganzen Fäkalhumor fällt es mir schwer, Orville mit Star Trek gleichzusetzen, auch wenn es sicher Folgen gibt die thematisch sehr oft an Star Trek herankommen, irgendein Furz, Körperflüssigkeiten oder Blödelwitz reißt einen dann wieder raus.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (21. Februar 2020)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Das muss eine österreichische Spezialität sein. Ich hab bisher in Deutschland jedenfalls mein Alter nicht bei Amazon verifiziert. Gut, ich bin auch seit 19 Jahren Kunde, vielleicht sind die so schlau anzunehmen dass man dann wohl 18 sein muss, wobei das bei Amazon ungewöhnlich wäre.


Bei mir das gleiche, das Alter tatsächlich automatisch raus bekommen wenn man schon so lange dabei ist, aber der Code mußte sein. Naja, den Code mache ich noch mit, wenn Picard auf CBS all Access only geht bin ich raus. 

Oh Mann die Folge. Fails schlag auf Schlag, fail, fail, fail: 

Icheb zerstückelt und dann soweit zerstört das echt keine Hoffnung mehr besteht auf Rettung. Seven gibt den Gnadenschuß. Nett an der Zene war das sie den cortical node gesucht hat und nicht gefunden hat, weil er seines Seven gegeben hat um ihr das Leben zu retten und beinahe dabei gestorben wäre, einer der besten Folgen in Voyager. In der Folge von Voyager lernt man auch das ohne bestimmte Implantate ex-Borg mit Sicherheit sterben, es sei denn sie sind jung genug das gerade noch so zu überleben, mit sofortiger perfekter medizinischer Hilfe und es ist auch dann ein langer und schmerzhafter Heilungsweg. Nichts davon war vorhanden für Icheb. Ergo, er war wirklich schon tot als seven eingetroffen ist. 

Original Icheb Schauspieler bestimmt nicht gecastert weil er bei Renegades mit gemacht hat, das soll wohl die Retourkutsche sein wenn man sich gegen CBS stellt, CBS fail, massiver fail...

Die komplette Voyager Crew am Versagen, wo sind sie denn alle? Wo ist der Doc, wo ist Admiral Janeway. Nur Seven war da als Icheb sterben mußte. fail... Hätte erwartet das die komplette Crew die Voyager stiehlt  aus dem Museum und es so wie Seven macht, für die schwachen kämpft. Aber ich fürchte fail der gesamten Crew bis auf Seven. übel...

Sternenflotten fail offensichtlich wegen der Aufgabe der Evakuierung. 

Fail von Agnes Jurati weils sie sich einreden hat lassen das Datas Tochter alles vernichten wird. (ok wenn die Lebewesen so weiter machen wie bisher hat sie wohl auch bald keine Lust mehr so wie seven und schmeißt hin, bei so viel fail übereinandergestapelt gibt jeder die Hoffnung auf)

Aber viele gute Lacher dabei, echt gut geschrieben, kann man sich echt anguggen die Serie. Erst recht für eine ST Serie der ersten Staffel, bis auf Voyager waren die ja extrem mager. Wie jede ST Serie wird auch Picard ein paar Staffeln brauchen um sich warm zu laufen. 

Zb. die Weltraumschlachten sind noch ausbaufähig. Keine Torpedos, sevens Schiff hatte keine Schilde und wurde ge-one shotted. Ob wohl das andere Schiff schon extrem beschädigt war und vorher schon garantiert nicht so manövrierfähig war wie sevens "delta flyer 2.0" Sie flog direkt in die einzige Richtung in der das Teil schießen kann und hat sich dort auch noch lange genug aufgehalten um getroffen zu werden. Fail... Seven hat wohl auch ihre Perfektion verloren...

Die Warp Animation im Schiff gefällt mir auch nicht, schaut so aus wie im Kelvin Universum und das hat hier nix zu suchen. Quantenslipstream wird es ja wohl nicht gewesen sein? 

Warte immer noch auf den Maschinenraum und den Warpkern und wehe die stellen da wieder eine Brauerei mit Eisenrohren hin, oder zeigen ihn gar nicht. 

Nice war auf jeden Fall die ganzen Borg Implantate von seven zu sehen, wußte gar nicht das sie ein Borg Herz hat. 

MfG Kasmo


----------



## Bluebird (21. Februar 2020)

iago schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Fäkalhumor fällt es mir schwer, Orville mit Star Trek gleichzusetzen, auch wenn es sicher Folgen gibt die thematisch sehr oft an Star Trek herankommen, irgendein Furz, Körperflüssigkeiten oder Blödelwitz reißt einen dann wieder raus.


jaja wenn man  nur die  ersten 3  Folgen gesehen hat und dann die Meinung  schon in  Stein gemeißelt ist dann wird es wohl so sein ,  aber auch ein mehr maliges wiederholen macht es auch nicht wahrer...


> Erst recht für eine ST Serie der ersten Staffel, bis auf Voyager waren die ja extrem mager. Wie jede ST Serie wird auch Picard ein paar Staffeln brauchen um sich warm zu laufen.


Bis auf Enterprise hätte ich noch gelten lassen  aber  bei Voy waren die ersten 2-3 Staffeln auch extrem schwach, die haben nicht umsonst dann massiv umgebaut was Kes/Seven  angeht und Story telling allgemein . Die zeit wird eine Picard Serie aber nicht bekommen , in der heutigen zeit Sowieso nicht .
Wenn Sie Hirn gehabt hätten , dann hätten sie die Serie nicht mit dem Untergang der Romulanischen Sterneimperiums angesetzt sondern wie die Bücher mit dem Typhon Pakt ... so haben sie mich schon verloren , wenn ich ehrlich bin kann mir Star Trek langsam gestohlen bleiben und ich bin oder war noch vor kurzem Hardcore Fan, der langsam aber zu viele Tritte in die Eier bekommen hat 
RIP Star Trek ....

PS: vieles was in Orville angeblich einen so "rausreist" ist doch das  was man sich bei Star Trek oft schon selbst gedacht hat , man sagt ja nicht umsonst es ist erst so lustig weil es wahr ist ...


----------



## Rollora (21. Februar 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass diese News hinsichtlich Spoilerwarnung besser gemacht als die letzte.



Ja, aber dein Beitrag hier nicht . Da fehlt irgendein Wort



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich würds mir gerne weiter ansehen, aber Amazon Prime Video verlangt von mir plötzlich einen Altersnachweis, wegen "FSK 18 Szenen".
> 
> "Sie können Ihr Alter mit einem deutschen Personalausweis oder einem Reisepass jeder Nationalität bestätigen..."
> Was ist mit einem öst. Personalausweis, nachdem man uns schon zwingt die .de Adresse aufzusuchen? (.at gibt es nicht mehr)
> ...



Wie jetzt, du warst noch nie außerhalb des Schengen-Raumes? Junge beantrag einen Pass und raus mit dir in die Welt, meine Töchter haben einen Pass seit sie 6 Monate sind.
Abgesehen davon... gibt doch auch andere Quellen und Downloads


----------



## iago (21. Februar 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> jaja wenn man  nur die  ersten 3  Folgen gesehen hat und dann die Meinung  schon in  Stein gemeißelt ist dann wird es wohl so sein ,  aber auch ein mehr maliges wiederholen macht es auch nicht wahrer...
> 
> PS: vieles was in Orville angeblich einen so "rausreist" ist doch das  was man sich bei Star Trek oft schon selbst gedacht hat , man sagt ja nicht umsonst es ist erst so lustig weil es wahr ist ...



Wieso kommst Du gleich mit Unterstellungen? Ich habe bislang alle ausgestrahlten Orville Folgen gesehen. Zugegeben, in der 2. Staffel wird der Fäkalhumor weniger, aber verschwindet nie und Gordons Charakter kann ich z.B. einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Ich sage auch nicht, dass Orville eine schlechte Serie ist oder es keine guten Folgen gibt wie die Identity Doppelfolge oder Majority Rule, aber gerade bei letzterem ist wieder eine so eine Blödelszene dabei die mich aus der doch ernsten Thematik komplett rausgerissen hat. Das hatte ich bei Star Trek so in der Form einfach nicht, daher finde ich die Vergleiche nicht ganz passend an der Stelle.


----------



## Bluebird (21. Februar 2020)

iago schrieb:


> Wieso kommst Du gleich mit Unterstellungen? Ich habe bislang alle ausgestrahlten Orville Folgen gesehen. Zugegeben, in der 2. Staffel wird der Fäkalhumor weniger, aber verschwindet nie und Gordons Charakter kann ich z.B. einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Ich sage auch nicht, dass Orville eine schlechte Serie ist oder es keine guten Folgen gibt wie die Identity Doppelfolge oder Majority Rule, aber gerade bei letzterem ist wieder eine so eine Blödelszene dabei die mich aus der doch ernsten Thematik komplett rausgerissen hat. Das hatte ich bei Star Trek so in der Form einfach nicht, daher finde ich die Vergleiche nicht ganz passend an der Stelle.


Naja wenn man in all seinen Posts so tut als hätte sich die Serie keine Stück verändert muss eben mit so annahmen rechnen , Fakt ist aber die JJ Trek Filme und Discovery haben Star Trek wie ich es kannte mehr weh getan als ein bisschen Humor und Realismus , denn nichts anderes ist es wenn man hunderte Menschen Stunden Tage Lang in einen Hangar sperrt , da muss man sich schon die Pipi Frage gefallen lassen !


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (21. Februar 2020)

Jo Orville rockt, im Prinzip original TOS bzw. TNG, einfach perfekt, die Bücher kenne ich leider nicht. Aber war alles zu erwarten, hab nichts anderes erwartet wenn man einen Schauspieler die volle Kontrolle überläßt. Die wollen mehr Charakter Interaktion und weniger Schiffe bzw. techno babbel. Stewart  hat volle Kontrolle da bin ich mir sicher, das war bestimmt seine Bedingung damit er zurück kommt. Und er wollte keine heile Welt. Das Star Trek auch funktioniert wenn alles den Bach runter geht, hat DS9 gezeigt, für mich mit Abstand die beste Serie. 

Enterprise Staffel 1 hat mich extrem raus gerissen weil sie nicht schnell genug die Technologie entwickelt bzw. abgeholt haben bei den vulkaniern die man braucht um da draußen zu überleben. Nach dem ersten Kampf ohne Schilde hätte klar sein sollen: Schilde, Photonen Torpedos und Phase canons  ASAP. Aber bis zum Ende der Serie, polarisierte Hülle. Kotz...

Die politische Anbiederung der Serie an die Bush Machenschaften mit der"legitmation von waterbording" durch ein Sternenflottenschiff ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen, auch den Schauspielern wie zb. john billingsley und er störte sich extrem daran. 
Die Serie hat teilweise einfach nur gekotzt, politische Meinungsbildung ohne Ende. So ungefähr: "Wenns um alles geht, ist alles erlaubt... Die USA darf jeden zu jeder Zeit angreifen..."


----------



## iago (21. Februar 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Naja wenn man in all seinen Posts so tut als hätte sich die Serie keine Stück verändert muss eben mit so annahmen rechnen , Fakt ist aber die JJ Trek Filme und Discovery haben Star Trek wie ich es kannte mehr weh getan als ein bisschen Humor und Realismus , denn nichts anderes ist es wenn man hunderte Menschen Stunden Tage Lang in einen Hangar sperrt , da muss man sich schon die Pipi Frage gefallen lassen !



"All seinen Posts"? Ich habe davor genau ein Posting zu Orville in diesem Thread verfasst, wieso erfindest Du was, um mich anzugreifen? Meinung als Fakt hinstellen kommt noch dazu - auf so eine Argumentation lasse ich mich nicht weiter ein, da bin ich raus.


----------



## 4thVariety (21. Februar 2020)

Wer sich Sorgen um Spoiler zu Picard macht, der hat die fünfte Folge noch nicht gesehen. Das war einfach sowas von schlecht, das man sich fragt ob die Leute die das machen überhaupt eine TV Serie machen wollen, oder ob die einfach nur ihre Zuschauer hassen, egal ob Star Trek Fan oder nicht.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (22. Februar 2020)

Picard ist eine weitere mediale Katastrofe für mich. Diese respektlose dystopie Telenovela tut noch mehr weh als das Ghostbusters Remake.

Orville geht ja zum Glück bald weiter.


----------



## gnadenix (22. Februar 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> who the fck is ...?
> also ich habe an den typen keinerlei erinnerung... also für mich okay, wenn man ihn "einfach so verschliss".
> also klärt mich mal auf... woher sollte ich den kennen?



Also als Star Trek Fan autest du dich mit der Frage nicht gerade :>

Wer Voyager gesehen hat, sollte sich an seine Rolle erinnern können wie ich finde. Es steht auch im Artikel kurz umrissen wer er ist und wo er herkommt...


----------



## -RedMoon- (22. Februar 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> who the fck is ...?
> also ich habe an den typen keinerlei erinnerung... also für mich okay, wenn man ihn "einfach so verschliss".
> also klärt mich mal auf... woher sollte ich den kennen?



Icheb wurde in Voyager Staffel 6 als Jugendlicher von einem Borg Kubus geholt und "deassimiliert". Seven war seine erste Bezugsperson. Ich mochte ihn sehr und er wurde in 2 Minuten verheizt

Icheb | Memory Alpha, das Star-Trek-Wiki | Fandom


----------



## -RedMoon- (22. Februar 2020)

Letztens war ich bei Palpatine und Anakin zum Essen eingeladen und selbst die meinten, dass "Picard" kein Star Trek mehr ist. Und das soll was heißen


----------



## wurstkuchen (22. Februar 2020)

Die Serie ist von Furzmann, erm, Kurtzman produziert und geschrieben. Dieser hat auch folgendes produziert:

Herkules
Xena die Kriegerprinzessin
Alias
Fringe
Die Insel
Transformers
Die Mumie

... ..... .... noch Fragen? Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Februar 2020)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> The Serie ist von Furzmann, erm, Kurtzman produziert und geschrieben.



Kotzmann. Sein Name ist Kotzmann.

@Topic: Ich hatte es schon befürchtet aber wollte es nicht wahr haben. Patrick Steward zerstört sein Vermächtnis und das seiner größten Rolle. Ein typisches Comeback was man lieber gelassen hätte. Kotzmann hat sich mal wieder selbst negativ übertroffen.


----------



## wurstkuchen (22. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kotzmann. Sein Name ist Kotzmann.
> 
> @Topic: Ich hatte es schon befürchtet aber wollte es nicht wahr haben. Patrick Steward zerstört sein Vermächtnis und das seiner größten Rolle. Ein typisches Comeback was man lieber gelassen hätte. Kotzmann hat sich mal wieder selbst negativ übertroffen.



So sieht es aus. Ich hatte keinerlei Erwartungen an die Serie (im Gegensatz zu zich Leuten, "ach was wird gut wirste sehn"), und wurde bodenlos enttäuscht. Das hat absolut nichts mit TNG zu tun. Wir wollten TNG, und haben mal wieder Star Dreck ala Kotmann erhalten.


----------



## DarkWing13 (22. Februar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Icheb wurde in Voyager Staffel 6 als Jugendlicher von einem Borg Kubus geholt und "deassimiliert". Seven war seine erste Bezugsperson. Ich mochte ihn sehr und er wurde in 2 Minuten verheizt
> 
> Icheb | Memory Alpha, das Star-Trek-Wiki | Fandom



Ähm, ja...weil bei aller Liebe, der Charakter nicht gerade wichtig ist und war...
Das war ein Charakter der für die Menschlichkeitwerdung Sevens in Voyager eingebaut wurde und vielleicht noch zeigen sollte, wie "böse" die Borg doch sind, weil sie auch noch Kinder assimilieren.

Das er überhaupt in einer TV-Serie 20 Jahre später wieder auftaucht, ist überraschend, wurde aber natürlich für den Plot dieser Folge benötigt, um die "Verwandlung" Sevens zu begründen.
Auch Seven hat erstmal ihren "Beitrag" in der Staffel geleistet, und wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr auftauchen (ob sie das Feuergefecht überlebt hat, sieht man schließlich auch nicht  ).
Sich daher über so einen "kleinen" Nebendarsteller aufzuregen, finde ich ehrlich gesagt "etwas" übertrieben...

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (22. Februar 2020)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Ich hatte keinerlei Erwartungen an die Serie (im Gegensatz zu zich Leuten, "ach was wird gut wirste sehn"), und wurde bodenlos enttäuscht. Das hat absolut nichts mit TNG zu tun. Wir wollten TNG, und haben mal wieder Star Dreck ala Kotmann erhalten.



Der Serienplot der 90'iger funktioniert heute nicht mehr.
Orville macht, oder versucht das zwar im Prinzip (Raumschiff durchstreift die Galaxis auf der Suche nach neuen Zivilisationen und Abenteuern), aber die Macher haben erkannt, dass dies nur mit einer gehörigen Prise Humor und Selbstironie funktionieren kann.
Wenn Orville es genauso machen würde, würden alle auch nur sagen...langweilig, nur ein billiger Voyager-Klon...

mfg


----------



## Nuallan (22. Februar 2020)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Ich hatte keinerlei Erwartungen an die Serie (im Gegensatz zu zich Leuten, "ach was wird gut wirste sehn"), und wurde bodenlos enttäuscht. Das hat absolut nichts mit TNG zu tun. Wir wollten TNG, und haben mal wieder Star Dreck ala Kotmann erhalten.



Ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht wie viele diesen Schrott gut finden. Entweder man ist Star Trek Fan, dann muss man wirklich kotzen wenn man diese neuen Serien und Filme sieht, oder man ist kein Star Trek Fan, dann frage ich mich trotzdem wie man sich von solch belangloser möchtegern-moderner 08/15-Sci-Fi unterhalten lassen kann, wenn es in dem Bereich so viel bessere Sachen gibt. Vielleicht steht man ja einfach auf Hypes.



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Der Serienplot der 90'iger funktioniert heute nicht mehr.



Das hör ich so oft, und es ist kompletter Blödsinn. Die alten Serien werden heute im Streaming rauf- und runtergeguckt.. Weil sie nicht mehr funktionieren? The Orville zeigt doch das es funktionieren kann, nicht wegen sondern TROTZ Fäkalwitzen.. Ich würde ja sagen Star Trek sollte das auch mal wieder versuchen, aber ich bin mittlerweile an dem Punkt wo es mir nur noch egal ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht wie viele diesen Schrott gut finden. Entweder man ist Star Trek Fan, dann muss man wirklich kotzen wenn man diese neuen Serien und Filme sieht, oder man ist kein Star Trek Fan, dann frage ich mich trotzdem wie man sich von solch belangloser möchtegern-moderner 08/15-Sci-Fi unterhalten lassen kann, wenn es in dem Bereich so viel bessere Sachen gibt. Vielleicht steht man ja einfach auf Hypes.


Ich kenne Star Trek seit TOS und habe es damals schon als Kind im Fernsehen gesehen. Ich kenne auch alle Spin-Offs (ausser Discovery). Deswegen würde ich mich schon als eine Art Fan bezeichnen.
Mir gefällt die neue Serie gut (auch die letzte Folge). Nur was mich auch stört ist das man eben eine Woche warten muß um weiterzugucken.
Man sollte vielleicht mal seine Ansprüche und Kritik etwas runterfahren und nicht nur rumkotzen. Da gibt es weitaus schlimmeres.


----------



## 4thVariety (22. Februar 2020)

Original Kirk war ein Raumschiff voller Leute die irgendwo im wilden Weltall auf eine Situation getroffen sind und dort versucht haben Recht und Ordnung herzustellen. Voyager is daran angelehnt.

Next Generation war ein Raumschiff voller Leute die in einem Weltall herumgeflogen sind, wo Recht und Ordnung herrschen und ein System aus Recht und Diplomatie existiert das funktioniert. Auch The Orville ist genau das und dafür wird sie zurecht von TNG Fans geliebt. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass die Serien Oberflächlich ähnlich aussehen, oder manche Plot ausgeliehen sind. Das hat mit der Struktur der Welt die dargestellt wird zu tun.

Deep Space 9 war schon eine Serie in der die Limitationen dieser Ordnung sichtbar wurden, aber jeder noch bestrebt war zu dieser Ordnung zurückzukehren und das passiert ja auch.

Enterprise wollte alles auf einmal sein und dann noch eine Allegorie auf die späten Bush Jahre, das schwankt zwischen gut und schlecht, aber die Struktur der Serie erlaubt wenigstens noch, dass man Sachen übergehen kann.

Discovery schert sich einen Furz um die Utopie eines funktionierenden Systems aus Recht und Diplomatie zu Gunsten von mehr Drama. Selbst die Föderation kackt auf alle ihre Prinzipien solange das zu mehr Drama führt.

Picard setzt noch einen oben drauf und zerstört die komplette gesellschaftliche und philosophische Utopie im Kern von Star Trek zu Gunsten von einem faschistischen Nihilismus der nur dazu da ist Drama zu verursachen. Erst sah es danach aus, dass wenigstens ein paar Charaktere mit Werten übriggeblieben sind denen es dann anheimfällt die Utopie zu rekonstruieren (vgl. Andromeda), leider muss man nach Folge 5 jedoch sagen, das alle diese Charaktere zerstört wurden, indem man sie entweder zu amoralischen Blut- und Rache-dürstigen Revolverhelden (7of9) oder Clowns am Fasching (Picard) gemacht hat. Selbst der neue romulanische Klosternonnen-Ninja stolpert in der Folge unbeholfener rum als Jar Jar Binks, in einer Kulisse die zu Lexx gepasst hätte, weil Lexx es verstanden hätte darin Spaß zu haben. Picard ist leider nichts anderes als eine Aneinanderreihung von Emotionen aus dem negativen Spektrum in einer Verdichtung vor der sogar Schindlers Liste zurückschreckt. Letzteres hat ja noch dieses kleine Licht der Hoffnung in seinem Kern, Picard ist einfach pure Negativität.

Janeway und Paris haben sich ja auch mal bei Warp 10 in Echsen verwandelt. Nächste Woche konnte man dann wenigstens sagen, sprechen wir nicht mehr darüber. Die herrschende Norm der Serie hat es erlaubt, dass es diese Ausreise in das Reich des Wahnsinn gab. Leider ist das der Unterschied zu Picard. Hier wird nicht der Ausreißer gezeigt, hier wird mit solchen Folgen die neue Normalität etabliert. Eine Normalität bei der man sich nicht mehr fragen muss Kirk oder Picard, weil letzterer mit der Serie selbst sein Denkmal einreißt bis man über Patrick Steward nur noch sagen kann "das ist der Typ aus der alten Version von Dune". Man kann ab jetzt echt nur noch hoffen, dass sich keine anderen Schauspieler aus der alten Serie dafür mehr hergeben.

In Sachen Vermarktbarkeit von Star Trek in 10 Jahren bleibt jetzt schon nichts anderes übrig als die komplette JJ, Discovery, Picard Zeitlinie am Ende in ein Zeitparadoxon zu werfen und unter der Prämisse fortzufahren das hätte alles nicht stattgefunden.


----------



## Acgira (22. Februar 2020)

iago schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Fäkalhumor fällt es mir schwer, Orville mit Star Trek gleichzusetzen, auch wenn es sicher Folgen gibt die thematisch sehr oft an Star Trek herankommen, irgendein Furz, Körperflüssigkeiten oder Blödelwitz reißt einen dann wieder raus.



In der ersten Staffel ist des öfteren so als wüssten die Macher nicht recht, ob sie eine Star Trek Parodie machen wollen oder doch eine ernst zu nehmende SiFi-Serie. Aber in der zweiten Staffel haben sie sich dann entschieden. Sie wollen doch zu Star Trek aufschließen und moraloische Entscheiungen bekommen mehr Gewicht als Gags und Anspielungen die unter der Gürtellinie angesiedelt sind. Es kommt sogar etwas TNG-Stimmung auf.  Obwohl man sagt die TNG wurde auch erst ab der dritten Staffel gut. Während Star Trek Discovery niemals soweit kam.
Die drittletzte Folge von the Orville komprimiert dann doch recht vieles was an unterschiedlichen Ecken des Universums passiert recht stark, damit die ganze Handlung in eine einzige Folge passt, bei Babylon 5 hatte man für solche Ereignisse Zeit gelassen und daraus eine Handlung gesponnen die zwei ganze Staffeln ergaben (Staffel 2 un 3). Aber the Orville war anfangs wahrscheinlich nur ein Experiment und bei Fox Tv war man sich wohl gar nicht sicher, ob eine Serie in StarTrek-Dimensionen bei ihrem Publikum auf Resonanz stoßen würde. Nun da es Fox nicht mehr gibt. Die Rechte an der Serie an einen kleinen Streamingdienst verkauft wurden, ist es sowieso ungewiss wie die Qualität der Serie in der 3. Staffel sein wird und ob es davon in absehbarer Zeit eine deutsche Synchro geben wird.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Februar 2020)

gnadenix schrieb:


> Also als Star Trek Fan autest du dich mit der Frage nicht gerade :>
> 
> Wer Voyager gesehen hat, sollte sich an seine Rolle erinnern können wie ich finde. Es steht auch im Artikel kurz umrissen wer er ist und wo er herkommt...





-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Icheb wurde in Voyager Staffel 6 als Jugendlicher von einem Borg Kubus geholt und "deassimiliert". Seven war seine erste Bezugsperson. Ich mochte ihn sehr und er wurde in 2 Minuten verheizt
> 
> Icheb | Memory Alpha, das Star-Trek-Wiki | Fandom




Auch wenn ich mich durchaus als fan ansehe möge man entschuldigen, dass ich mich nach gut 20 jahren nicht an jeden krümel erinnere, zumal ich ganz sicher auch die ein oder andere folge nicht gesehen habe. Dass ich mir wirklich mal eine serie auch kaufe und dann alle folgen schaue haben bisher nur Doctor Who und -zumindest bis zur 4. staffel- Ray Donovan geschafft. Beim Doc sind sie aber gerade auch dabei, das ganze zu verreißen und für "Familie Donovan" ist mir gerade nicht die passende Zeit. ^^

Aber... Danke für die Info!


----------



## 3dfx01 (22. Februar 2020)

Das war wirklich eine extrem heftige Episode, die Folge mit dem größten "Leck mich am A*sch das ist heftig" Faktor in StarTrek, ich denke hier haben sie es übertrieben.

Warum ihr jedoch nicht Bruce Maddox erwähnt verstehe ich nicht, er ist DIE entscheidente Rolle in dieser Folge was die Geschichte betrifft, beim Namen habe ich sofort auf gezuckt, zuerst wusste ich gar nicht woher ich den Namen kannte, erst etwas später erinnerte ich mich an die Rolle die er bei TNG bezüglich Data hatte.


----------



## gnadenix (22. Februar 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich durchaus als fan ansehe möge man entschuldigen, dass ich mich nach gut 20 jahren nicht an jeden krümel erinnere, zumal ich ganz sicher auch die ein oder andere folge nicht gesehen habe. Dass ich mir wirklich mal eine serie auch kaufe und dann alle folgen schaue haben bisher nur Doctor Who und -zumindest bis zur 4. staffel- Ray Donovan geschafft. Beim Doc sind sie aber gerade auch dabei, das ganze zu verreißen und für "Familie Donovan" ist mir gerade nicht die passende Zeit. ^^
> 
> Aber... Danke für die Info!




Ach stimmt, tut mir leid - hab nicht bedacht das nicht jeder die komplette Sammlung am Nachttisch hat und die Serien täglich zum einschlafen kuckt ^^
Ja wenn ich das nur damals als es rauskam gesehen hätte, würd ich mich wohl auch nicht dran erinnern. Aber muss RedMoon da wirklich recht geben, auch wenn er nicht besonders viel Screentime hatte war er ein toller Charakter - der hat so gut in den Teil der Serie gepasst... tatsächlich schade das sein Part nun so patzig hingeklatscht wurde, da hätt ich mir auch mehr gewünscht.

@DarkWing13
naja "wichtig" im Sinne als Hauptrolle / Screentime whatever wohl nicht - aber wie du selbst sagst, fürs Character-Building rund um Seven war er wichtig und dabei ein sehr toll gespielter, sympathischer Auftritt. Für mich durchaus ein wichtiger Charakter in Voyager, auch wenns nur ne Nebenrolle war. Und da steckt schon mehr drin in der Geschichte der Kindergruppe, außer das die bösen Borg auch Kinder assimilieren. Schon die Rückwandlung von Borg in Kinder, und das Drumherum (der mentale Kampf der jungen Personen usw.) ist ein schöner Teil der Gesamtgeschichte finde ich.


----------



## Algo (22. Februar 2020)

Also ich muss hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
Vorweg: Ich bin mit TNG groß geworden, aber mit Orville werde ich einfach nicht warm. Der "Humor" ist einfach nichts für mich. Die meisten Charaktere in Orville finde ich einfach nur extrem nervend.

Picard finde ich interessant. Der Alphaquadrant hat sich in den zwanzig Jahren seit dem Ende von TNG deutlich verändert. Vorallem durch die Ereignisse der Supernova und dem Angriff auf den Mars. Aber auch als TNG Fan kann ich akzeptieren, dass dies halt nicht TNG 2.0 sein soll.
Ich finde es bisher nicht schlecht. Auf alle Fälle wesentlich besser als Discovery bisher. Mal sehen noch sind ja glaube ich weitere 5 Folgen für die Staffel übrig. Sie können es also noch versauen oder mich positiv überraschen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (22. Februar 2020)

Also ich weiß nicht.. 
Einerseits ist es schon interessant wie sich das Startrek Universum entwickelt hat.. es ist bedeutend mehr an heute angelehnt wo nicht mehr alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist... Man sieht auch Mal wie die Föderation so außerhalb von starfleet aussieht. Alkohol, Zigarren Drogen und Borgimplantat Schmuggel und Handel..
Oder wie aufdringlich zukünftige Werbung ist 
Und andererseits hab ich bei der Story/Serie so ein Feeling von

ATeam.. mehrere gescheiterte Existenzen trollen sich zusammen um die kleinen Probleme des Universums zu lösen. 
Und Picard erscheint mir immer wieder geschockt und verwundert wie die Welt außerhalb eines starfleet Elfenbeinturmes aussieht.


----------



## der_petling (22. Februar 2020)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Und ich erwähne noch einmal...
> 
> *"Wer Star Trek-Feeling haben möchte schaut The Orville"....*


Orville ist ja ganz unterhaltsam, aber dass gefühlt jede zweite Folge eine Beziehungskiste als Hauptplot hat ist zuweilen schon etwas nervig....
Und ich will Alara zurück !! Werde mit Frau Szohr irgendwie einfach nicht so richtig warm...



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Auch Seven hat erstmal ihren "Beitrag" in der Staffel geleistet, und wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr auftauchen (ob sie das Feuergefecht überlebt hat, sieht man schließlich auch nicht  ).


 
Achtung Spoiler:
Guck mal dort...  Star Trek: Picard (TV Series 2020– ) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb 
oder gleich hier drinn. Ich konnte ja auch nicht warten.... ^^


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DemonX (23. Februar 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich durchaus als fan ansehe möge man entschuldigen, dass ich mich nach gut 20 jahren nicht an jeden krümel erinnere, zumal ich ganz sicher auch die ein oder andere folge nicht gesehen habe. Dass ich mir wirklich mal eine serie auch kaufe und dann alle folgen schaue haben bisher nur Doctor Who und -zumindest bis zur 4. staffel- Ray Donovan geschafft. Beim Doc sind sie aber gerade auch dabei, das ganze zu verreißen und für "Familie Donovan" ist mir gerade nicht die passende Zeit. ^^
> 
> Aber... Danke für die Info!



Naja, für mich ist VOY was ST angeht auf dem letzten Platz (Discovery zähle ich da nicht dazu) und ich habs nicht so oft gesehen, aber Icheb ist mir trotzdem sofort ein Begriff gewesen,
er ist in etlichen Folgen aufgetreten, in 2-3 war er auch der Hauptplot. Allerdings war sein Ableben in der Folge für mich jetzt auch kein Problem, eher der etwas fadenscheinige Grund.
Ein Augenimplantat ist wohl kaum so vernetzt dass er nicht mehr zu retten war. 

Ich will Picard ja echt mögen, aber es wird mit jeder Folge schwerer. Wenn man sich das so anschaut scheint es die Förderation nur noch auf der Erde zu geben, alles andere ist Wilder Westen geworden.
Das ist für mich einfach nicht mehr die ST Welt. Dazu noch einige Logikfehler und Technik die (im Gegensatz zu den alten Serien) massiv gegen wissenschaftliche Theorien laufen.
Und dann jetzt noch französischer Piraten-Picard und der Romulaner Ninja-Clown...


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, letztendlich ging es darum zu zeigen, wieso Seven so ist, wie sie jetzt ist.
> Und da passt es besser, einen bekannten Charakter zu nehmen, zu dem sie auch eine Beziehung hatte, als einen namenlosen Typen.
> So gesehen alles richtig gemacht.


"Alles richtig gemacht"? Ernsthaft? Allein den Anfang der Folge mit einer Rückblende, auf den eine weitere Rückblende folgt, zu beginnen ist schon arg starksig. Und dann diese eine, billig-effekthaschende Szene als Grund für Sevens Charakterwandlung zu nehmen, ist einfältig. Es wird nicht mal klar, warum sie ihn gleich erschießt. Das ist nicht nur nicht Star Trek, sondern ganz einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------

